# How do you get lining to thicken?



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Hello ladies


On my last two and current cycle my lining is being problematic, too thin!  I had a scan today 3.7mm, I have been taking 5 brazil nuts, bought pressed pineapple juice on way home so going to drink that too.  Got to take another dose of gonal f tomorrow then re-scan monday.....any other advice to get this lining thick


----------



## jade3 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hot baths and hot water bottles, I would have a bag of brazil nuts a day and a full fat milk is meant to help too.
Xx


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Thank you jade.....the full fat milk will be a hard one, but will have to persevere with it till monday's scan!!!  Will do the baths too xxx


And many congrats on your pregnancy xxxxxxx


----------



## jade3 (Nov 4, 2009)

Awwww thank you, good luck to u, I used hot water bottles all the time too.
Good luck again. Xx


----------



## Gklee (Mar 10, 2011)

Hiya, When we did our fet in aug/sept i had trouble with my lining too being too thin. I was given estrogen pills 3xdaily (progynova) and patches too for an extra boost. At my last scan before et it was 6.8 but as it looked healthy they went ahead with et and i am now 22 wks pregnant, so it can work on a slightly thinner lining. R u doing a natural fet hun? Maybe u could ask about an extra boost of estrogen to help it along a bit x x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

I took selenium and boy it was lovely and plump ..      Mini xx


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks for replies ladies....Mini, where did you get selenium and how much do you take?

Gklee, congratulations that is amazing!!! You give me hope  Its a medicated cycle and I am having gonal f for getting it thicker...nurse said as follies growing lining also thickens.... I had progynova last time as just found some left over in cupboard, didn't rememebr what it was for.

Sat here with hot water bottle on my lap, hope its the right place!


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Think I got it from Holland and Barrett - did a lovely job - saves eating brazil nuts, as yummy as they are though! Ha ha ha 


Don't use the progynova unless direct by your consultant honey    


    for this cycle and a lovely plump lining xx


----------



## smileandbehappy (Jun 1, 2011)

Try a high dose Vitamin E tablet or 3-4 low dose ones. There has been some studies done on Vitamin E to thicken the lining. 
xx


----------

